# **** Done Before Noon ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Went out to hook up the trailer to haul out a short load of 1" X 14" blue stain pine I had loaded and kicked this little 5X buck from behind the mill. Their get'in ready for the rut, and the younger bucks start to wonder around a bit earlier than the old bucks,

Got done with the load before noon--- walked in the house to the smell of Miss K's pies.

Yep--- as always--- she chased me right out of the kitchen.LOL.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks like the same pic. as from last year, we'll see what it looks like in the morn..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Homemade pies ! I bet you buggered up both of 'em didn't you?

That's a nice buck too by the way.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't trade for what's in the bottom pic for 10 of what's in the top pic.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your right Rick--- every time I try to post yesterdays pies, a different photo comes up--- oh well--- I'll try it again and see what happens. Miss K's pies are nice to look at, but even better eat'in.

Your right Glenn--- Don't know why folks around here want to eat on these Mulies--- now 10 pies for a good eat'in Whitetail is a different story LOL.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree Cat, I have the best of both worlds - home made pies etc. and whitetail deer.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Your right Rick--- every time I try to post yesterdays pies, a different photo comes up--- oh well--- I'll try it again and see what happens. Miss K's pies are nice to look at, but even better eat'in.
> 
> Your right Glenn--- Don't know why folks around here want to eat on these Mulies--- now 10 pies for a good eat'in Whitetail is a different story LOL.


Hmmmm.. I wonder how long it would take to get a couple of those pies to Alberta ?? Cant beat home made . :glutton:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Hmmmm.. I wonder how long it would take to get a couple of those pies to Alberta ?? Cant beat home made . :glutton:


 Better be soon as the river's will be frozen, if he can get them as far as my place I'll run them over !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Better be soon as the river's will be frozen, if he can get them as far as my place I'll run them over !!


Thanx Rick ,you are a true friend ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You know it C2C--- the meat of Miss K's pies is from pumpkins we pick up in October, and the pie crust is made with lard from our own hogs. I set up the render'in kettle up out behind the corral and get to cook'in. About one o'clock I'll throw a beef steak on the cook fire so I don't wear out from all that stir'in. A few beers later in the afternoon with some crack'lin's while every thing cools.

Usually make around 20-24 thirty oz cans to get us through the winter.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You know Rick's gonna tell ya the sled dogs ate'em. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Either that, or he ran them over. What's he got against pies, anyway?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen the guy eat and can vouch for the fact that he has nothing against pies.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> You know Rick's gonna tell ya the sled dogs ate'em. :roflmao:
> 
> awprint:


Oh he wouldnt do that .. or would he ?? :naughty:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> You know it C2C--- the meat of Miss K's pies is from pumpkins we pick up in October, and the pie crust is made with lard from our own hogs. I set up the render'in kettle up out behind the corral and get to cook'in. About one o'clock I'll throw a beef steak on the cook fire so I don't wear out from all that stir'in. A few beers later in the afternoon with some crack'lin's while every thing cools.
> 
> Usually make around 20-24 thirty oz cans to get us through the winter.
> 
> awprint:


Crackling's - now you're talking good.


----------

